# Help with pcv valve..



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I finally found the pcv valve on my 90 b12 but I can't get the darn thing off!!! It is screwed on incredibly tight. Does anyone know any tricks to try and loosen it off? Would letting the engine run for a bit to warm it up help? I've heard that helps with o2 sensors if they're stuck. The only thing else I can think of is taking it to a mechanic...but i can't bear spending the money on a free job.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm thinking that some WD40 might help but I don't think it would be good to get any of that stuff on electronics.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Just to make sure I'm unscrewing it right....not to sound stupid, but i would remove it by turning counter clockwise correct? i will try again tomorrow, there is so much sludge and stuff built up in the hose and pcv valve my breather filter was getting oil back flow. Also, the new pcv valve i bought, if you shake it the valve moves open and closed all by itself, is it defective? isn't there a spring that is supposed to control this or is it by vaccum???


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I think it is by vacuum. Not sure though


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I read that a good pcv valve should open and close by shaking, and a bad one shouldn't, hence that it's clogged, so I guess I'm ok...I just gotta get the old one off....


----------

